# James, Reformed Expository Commentary?



## CharlieJ (Apr 2, 2011)

My dad likes to teach from James. So, I got him the Reformed Expository Commentary by Doriani. Actually, I've not read it, but I've liked other things from Doriani and I've heard a lot about the REC. 

So, was it a good pick, and what about it is particularly Reformed?


----------



## beej6 (Apr 3, 2011)

It's a good pick. The series in general is readable, Biblical, and can be of profit to all.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 3, 2011)

I have just bought Doriani. It is sold by the bookshop of my old church, The Metropolitan Tabernacle, and they only sell books which have been reviewed and vetted for usefulness, soundness, and value for money. So I am pretty confident that both you and I are going to benefit from the reading thereof!!

J


----------

